# What does E.N. Stand For?



## Lord Skudley (Jan 8, 2019)

My wife was reading over my shoulder and asked me "What does the 'EN' stand for?"
"En World (duh)" was my reply
"But it has to stand for something, else it shouldn't be capitalized."
Me "...." I look at the header, sure enough the EN is capitalized... "I... Don't know..." Then it dawned on my, I've been following this site/blog sense 2004, I've always noticed the "EN" was capitalized, but never really gave it much thought. Dot dot dot questionmark. What the heck _does_ "EN" stand for???

So I looked, obviously not that hard because I probably would have found it. But I still don't know.

So now I'm asking, what does E.N. stand for?!


----------



## ccs (Jan 8, 2019)

Eric Noah, the original creator of the site that this one grew out of.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_World


----------



## Umbran (Jan 8, 2019)

"Exceptionally Nerdy"


----------



## Morrus (Jan 8, 2019)

Effervescent Newts


----------



## lowkey13 (Jan 8, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Jan 8, 2019)

Energy Neutral?


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 8, 2019)

Every Night


----------



## Deset Gled (Jan 11, 2019)

EN stands for "Entertainment NITE".

NITE stands for "News in the EAAR"

EAAR stands for "Electronic articles about RAT".

RAT stand for "RPGs and TGAM".

TGAM stand for "Thieves Guild and MOTA".

MOTA stands for "Monks of the ABIE".

ABIE stands for "All Boards Including ENWorld".


----------



## Umbran (Jan 12, 2019)

Deset Gled said:


> NITE stands for "News in the RAT".




I feel like I'm about to be the straight man in a really awful joke...

But, um... there's no E in RAT.  What is it, "*N*ews *I*n *T*h*E* rat"?


----------



## freyar (Jan 12, 2019)

A little off-topic, but is anyone else seeing this thread as highlighted in the forum listing? Why is that?


----------



## Umbran (Jan 12, 2019)

It is a wiki thread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 13, 2019)

“Eyjafjallajökull’s Neighborhood”


----------



## Deset Gled (Jan 14, 2019)

Umbran said:


> I feel like I'm about to be the straight man in a really awful joke...
> 
> But, um... there's no E in RAT.  What is it, "*N*ews *I*n *T*h*E* rat"?




The joke's on me.  Partway though the idea to do a self-referential acronym loop, I decided it would be easier to start at the end than the beginning.  I screwed up somewhere in splicing it together.  Fixed now, which will probably create even more confusion for people who read this later


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2019)

“Enormous Nutria”


----------



## SkidAce (Jan 16, 2019)

/tangent?

Nutria Monk (i.e. Exercising Nutria)


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 16, 2019)

Ennui Nightly


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2019)

SkidAce said:


> /tangent?
> 
> Nutria Monk (i.e. Exercising Nutria)
> 
> View attachment 104139




Clearly demonstrating the kata for Fist of Furry


Tangent continued:
http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/films/rodents-of-unusual-size/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2019)

Emu Nightclub
Exploding Ninjas
Enigmatic Noises
Evolving Narwhals


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2019)

/tangent

Some of these would make great band names.  Something to consider for anyone wanting to “represent” this site in a talent show at a con...


----------



## Eltab (Jan 17, 2019)

*E*xtraordinary *N*oodling
(as in 'to think up stuff off the cuff', not as in 'food') … but there _are_ threads about cooking, come to think of it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 17, 2019)

Ephemeral Nougat


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 17, 2019)

Electric Naan

...no...

Electric _Nihilist_


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 18, 2019)

Extra Nachoes

(exit light) Enter Night (take my hand...)

Even Numbers

Elf Ninja

Evil Neutral

End Now.


----------



## Lord Skudley (Jan 21, 2019)

From a long winded question to some rather Esoterically Nuanced answers...


----------



## BornChaoticNeutral (Jan 28, 2019)

Extreme Nerd?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 28, 2019)

Epoxy Nostril?


----------



## BornChaoticNeutral (Jan 28, 2019)

Evil Nerfherder


----------



## Eltab (Jan 29, 2019)

BornChaoticNeutral said:


> Evil Nerfherder




scruff*E*y *N*erfherder


----------



## BornChaoticNeutral (Jan 29, 2019)

Elevated Neurochemicals? 
Excited Nerdlings?


----------



## Moox (Jan 30, 2019)

Was wondering this myself, glad this thread exists so I could find out the meaning of the EN.


----------

